# Το Keys of Change στη Σιβηρία



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2014)

Ο Πάνος Καράν πραγματοποίησε στα πλαίσια του Keys of Change ένα ταξίδι με τον Υπερσιβηρικό Σιδηρόδρομο, που ξεκίνησε στη Μόσχα και κατέληξε στο Βλαδιβοστόκ. Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε ένα μικρό βίντεο και σε μετάφραση αυτά που ακούγονται στο βίντεο.






Panos Karan, musician: 
"I am a pianist. All my life I have been playing the piano, giving concerts in the halls of New York, London, Tokyo. But I felt this was not enough." 

_A star of the world stage. He devoted all his life to music. He was invited to the world's most prestigious halls, but he was dreaming of helping others. Panos gave __His first charity concert __in South America, then Africa, then Fukushima. It was his big dream to tour Russia. _

Inna Zalenkova, head of the regional children's hospital No.2:
"I first thought this was a joke, I couldn't believe it, the staff couldn't believe it either. Until we met Panos at the train station." 

_He was offering to play in orphanages and hospitals of Russian cities, but only in Yekaterinburg and Vladivostok they agreed. In other places they were saying: it is not the right place for a foreign musician, in such institutions. But they forgot how powerful art therapy can be. 

__This was not just a concert, this was an artistic communication. He played and talked about music, listened to others. His motto is "Music can change the world", and he is changing it - by going to the most remote parts of the world and sharing his heart with those who need it the most. _


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2014)

Και μια φωτογραφία με την εξής λεζάντα από τον Πάνο: 

Audience of one. Without doubt, one of the best concerts in my life. Vladivostok, Russia.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 4, 2014)

Λείπει το Like από αυτό το φόρουμ, το 'χουμε ξαναπεί. Λάικ, λάικ, λάικ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2014)




----------

